
TitanPad shutting down - georgecmu
http://blog.titanpad.com/2016/11/shutting-down-titanpad_12.html
======
Pyxl101
> The underlying technologies of the Web are in constant evolution and we
> cannot keep TitanPad up to Web standards.

Is the web itself really changing in backwards-incompatible ways that would
break a web application like TitanPad? That's disappointing if so. I wouldn't
want the web to evolve in such a way as that documents need to be actively
"maintained" or else risk becoming unintelligible or unusable. The value of
having standards is diminished if they are continuously moving targets.

In contrast, I understand exactly why server infrastructure faces a large
challenge in this area. I'm sure they built their "legacy" service on version
1.0 of something, which ran on version "X" of something else, and now that
platform's major releases focus on version "Y" and beyond (and by the way,
version 1.0 of something no longer builds on version "Y" of the platform), and
the platform team has recently announced "X" has reached end of life and will
stop receiving security updates. And so on, and so forth.

Bit rot. It happens with system software. Is it happening to the web too? I am
distinguishing between the server software that renders the HTML/CSS/JS
content, and the compatibility of that content to be displayed and interact
correctly in browsers.

~~~
sb8244
Could this be referring to users expecting their tools to be up to snuff with
giant tech corporation level? A website from the 90s will still work today but
would be laughed at by a lot of tech savvy users. If that is their market, I
could see the difficulty.

------
tjmehta
If you're looking for an alternative checkout
[https://codeshare.io](https://codeshare.io)

